# New Ice Auger



## Nitrous05 (Jan 27, 2013)

Im in the market for a new ice auger. My 1967 Jiffy just doesnt have the power anymore to satisfy me.... I think i have gotten my money worth out of it. I was looking at the Jiffy Pro 4 with a 10" auger but i just cant see myself spending $500 on an ice auger. Any thoughts or suggestions on a good reliable brand thats not so much? Id even buy used if it was in good condition. Thanks guys!


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

Put new rings and reeds in yours and add some new blades or get yours professionally sharpened.

That old 1960's cast iron stuff will outlast 4 new age ones. Anything that runs on gas and oil gets tired, freshen it up and run it for 20 more years.

Money in the bank.....


----------



## Newride (Feb 15, 2010)

Eskimo 10" has never given me a problem ... Starts on first pull every time .


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

Save $200.00 and buy this one...


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Forget propane or gas and get an electric auger.

You won't regret it.


----------



## Nitrous05 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well Im Hooked, I looked up and found rings and a piston for mine, it would probably be around $100 to do it. Unfortunatley the reeds are no longer available anywhere I look. On you second post where you said save $200 and by this one.... what one are you talking about?


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

A new in box one was on craigslist by me but as of this AM it is gone.

The reeds are probably fine. you usually have a loss of compression from the cross hatch being worn off of the cylinder walls and the gas ring being worn on the piston. You will usually just hone the cylinder wall and drop in a new piston with new rings and tune it up and it should run like it did brand new.

I have rebuilt the pump and engine on my Gas powered air compressor a few times and this is always what I did. I can't fathom the hours that machine has on it and still starts on the first or second pull and purrs like a kitten to this day.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.landmsupply.com/departme...gers/jiffy-propane-10-stealth-pro-4-ice-auger

$469.00 with free shipping if you want new and propane.


----------



## Nitrous05 (Jan 27, 2013)

I just have a hard time spending close to $500 on a new auger. Thats the cheapest i have seen for the Pro 4 though. Should i keep with the stock bore size piston or a .010 over? I found the date on it, its not a 1967 its a 1973.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

No need to bore it out, it has plenty of Umph as it is when you refresh it up. Personally, I wouldn't even do a piston, or I should say I never have. I drop it off at a machine shop and have them hone the wall and put new rings on your existing piston.

With that age and I assume a lot of holes behind it, you are more than likely down 50% of your power and rpms.

That's the beauty of a smoker, as long as you never seize it up they will run forever with some PM done occasionally. FWIW, I only run AMSOIL in everything 2 stroke I own and after years of service I will still have the factory cross hatch on the cylinder walls. I always run everything a touch too fat even with Amsoil, it is cheap insurance.


----------



## Nitrous05 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok thanks for your input! BTW were you selling an older jiffy on craigslist? There was one on there that the guy said he ran only Amsoil in it since hes owned it.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

No, but I did see that advertised. I think he is on the west side of Saginaw Bay.

I am buying an older one from a member here tomorrow. The older ones were built to last and the weight doesn't bother me since it will be riding on the back of the snowmobile anyhow.


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought an Eskimo Shark 51 cc from L and M Supply for $330 with free shipping and no tax about a month ago. Cant touch that price anywhere here in Michigan.


----------



## breminnie (Aug 14, 2012)

I went with the Ion electric when they first came out 2 years ago never looked back. Use it in the UP the last 2 years cuts through 3 ft of ice like butter. There are 2 of us cutting 30 -40 holes a day. Still has charge left.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

breminnie said:


> I went with the Ion electric when they first came out 2 years ago never looked back. Use it in the UP the last 2 years cuts through 3 ft of ice like butter. There are 2 of us cutting 30 -40 holes a day. Still has charge left.


Was on the bay last year with a few of those. I was very impressed to say the least. That or an "icegator" would be my next auger. But still waiting for my buddy joe's white jiffy to kick off. I think it's going to out live us:yikes::lol:


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

breminnie said:


> I went with the Ion electric when they first came out 2 years ago never looked back. Use it in the UP the last 2 years cuts through 3 ft of ice like butter. There are 2 of us cutting 30 -40 holes a day. Still has charge left.


Do you take any precautions to keep the battery from getting too cold?


----------



## breminnie (Aug 14, 2012)

No. Fished in the UP last year in -27 that was the only time I put it inside with me. Fished in 0 to -7 left it outside no problems


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Was on the bay last year with a few of those. I was very impressed to say the least. That or an "icegator" would be my next auger. But still waiting for my buddy joe's white jiffy to kick off. I think it's going to out live us:yikes::lol:


Stay away from the Gator! Love the product but service is a cluster-truck, to say the least!


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

I went with a New pro 4 propane and it is awesome ! Plenty of power , starts easy and Its real quiet , if ya try one , you will prob buy one ! I also went from a gas Jiffy and will never go back ! Also the newer model pro 4 propane one , it doesn't matter how you lay them down , the earlier models HAD to lay spark plug up ! Not any more ! I love mine !


----------



## WELDINGROD (Oct 11, 2009)

seems like a decent bang for buck...
L&M has the 33cc-8-stingray for $254.... :yikes:
and the 44cc is only 30bux more.


----------

